#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  久違了....很久了猜謎(?)

## 夜落白櫻

啊......這次的題目是這個...

提示自行反白-->【出自一款獸向音樂冒險RPG，耐玩度不是很高(?)】

----------

